# Curious what this is



## mariomp (Sep 15, 2014)

I was looking for implements when I ran into this Craigslist post: http://prescott.craigslist.org/grq/5224294902.html

Wondering what this attachment is? :









My first guess is that it's a grass detacher, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well that there my friend is a horse arena rake. For smoothing out the sand after some hard work outs!


----------



## mariomp (Sep 15, 2014)

tractor beam said:


> Well that there my friend is a horse arena rake. For smoothing out the sand after some hard work outs!


Thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You still gonna buy it?


----------



## mariomp (Sep 15, 2014)

tractor beam said:


> You still gonna buy it?


Sure, I need you to hook me up with money for the item, transport from AZ to NM, and a horse arena   :tractorsm


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

mariomp said:


> Sure, I need you to hook me up with money for the item, transport from AZ to NM, and a horse arena   :tractorsm


I thought I was the only dreamer!


----------

